

How do travel sites "get" airline fares? - amrith

How do travel booking sites (travelocity, expedia, itasoftware) get the database of airline fares?<p>Do they purchase a service from someone that provides them with a stream of fares and updates or do they go scrape screens?<p>I had assumed they purchased a feed from someplace but then I saw "The O'Hare Affair", a programming puzzle on ITA Software's web page and it seems like they scrape screens.<p>Ideas?
======
nixy
I believe most of them use Amadeus

<http://www.amadeus.net> <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amadeus_CRS>

~~~
gaius
Also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabre_(computer_system)>

~~~
blinkit
Also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldspan>

~~~
joezydeco
Also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galileo_CRS> (nee Apollo)

------
Psyonic
Trust me, ITA isn't scraping screens to get their data.

